# Found the perfect Spec replacement light



## h2oaggie (Feb 28, 2011)

I have officially found the perfect replacement light for the Fluval Spec. If the crappy stock LED is burning out for you as well, I have great news. The Tom Aquarium perch light is a perfect fit. Clamps on great, centers perfectly, still retains the ability to use the provided lid and does not overhang like the 13W Fluval light. Only $19 on Amazon as well. I opted for the 9W version, but it also comes in 7W and 13W. From what I understand, and bulb will fit any base, so if this 9W proves to be too much I will just step down to the 7W. Anyways, here are some pics. Please ignore the floating plants, haven't had time to rescape after receiving a plant package. 

http://www.amazon.com/Aquarium-Perc...SEZK/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1332987108&sr=8-2


----------



## Sugardaddy1979 (Jan 16, 2012)

Awesome find! Does it throw off a lot of heat? Why do you run your water level so low?


----------



## h2oaggie (Feb 28, 2011)

Just touched the top of the reflector, no heat whatsoever. 



> Why do you run your water level so low?


I'm just lazy and I forget to top it off. I need to mod the intake grate so that it still skims the surface with a higher water level. All it takes is gluing some acrylic over the bottom portion of the grate, but I haven't gotten around to it.


----------



## Sugardaddy1979 (Jan 16, 2012)

Oh... Thought maybe I was doing it wrong. I have a piece of filter foam in there to keep red rili babies out.


----------



## Lludu (Mar 4, 2012)

Is it noticebly brighter?


----------



## h2oaggie (Feb 28, 2011)

Yes, a good bit brighter. My fissidens and crypt parva was starting to suffer with the stock light. I don't think it is too bright though, unlike what I have heard about the fluval light.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Nice tank. I will say, however that the Fluval light does not hang over (the 13w pcl). Maybe by 1/3" or something but you wouldn't notice. Looks nice though!


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2011)

Hmmm...I wonder if they ship this to Canada.

I'm testing the FLuval on my two specs. No over hang with it's angled, hah.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

That's a nice little light.


----------



## h2oaggie (Feb 28, 2011)

> That's a nice little light.


Couldn't agree more. Only time will tell if its too much without running CO2 though.


----------



## bpb (Mar 8, 2011)

I doubt it will be too much light. Just have a shorter photoperiod. I've got 30 watts of cfl over my 10 gallon, and besides the green spot I've mentioned, there is no algae and the plants are super healthy. If you start seeing algae, just toss in some of that salvinia ha ha.


----------

